# Re Siliconing



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey I'm looking at a used tank but the silicone inside looks a little thin has anybody ever added more silicone to the existing tank before. I would just like to add some more around all the seems for extra security. Please let me know


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

No good idea to add, u have to re do it


----------



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok thanks. That's way I thought


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, as he said, you need to remove the old before adding the new. Best thing to do is cut out the old silicone, scrap the glass clean with a razor blade and make sure you remove the very fine film that is left over and get down to clean glass. Clean teh area with isopropynol or acetone...let it dry thoroughly. Then you can lay down masking tape where you want the edges of the silicone bead to end, lay down the silicone, spread it with a wetted finger and then remove the tape...very clean and smooth seam and well sealed...let it cure for 48 hours and then water test. I water test for at least 48 hours to ensure I have no leaks. check out You Tube as there are numerous videos on how to re seal a tank....it is easy...just takes some time is all!


----------



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks but I think you guys help me out already. I made my decision and not to buy it


----------

